# Black Lab Pictures - London Dog Photographer



## Blacklabpictures

Hello 

This is Mishka. She is 5yrs old now and she does modelling  My name is Martin and I have just arrived to UK, London.

I offer a professional photoshoot for individual clients and B2B. If you are a dog walker, groomer or a dog trainer we can arrange some kind of cooperation, please write me [email protected]

My website: London dog photographer

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Walking with Mishka 

6.








7.








8.







​
More pictures:

Walking with black labrador | Blacklabpictures.co.uk


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Ok, I am stubborn and I will post my pictures here until someone leve a comment  Mybe cat will make you less shy 

9.










10.










11.









​


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Few pictures of dogs from Greenwich, Tuesday. Microchipping with Battersea Dogs & cats.

A12.








13. OMG! *Did you see this needle!!!???*








14.








15.








16.








17.







More dog photography: Battersea Dogs & Cats microchipping event | London dog photographer


----------



## Freddie and frank

Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Thank you


----------



## Burrowzig

I LOVE the pictures. No 11 is my favourite, really creative and different. And the one with 2 cats, the cat on the right's expression - magic. 

Apart from that - perfect point of focus, nice lighting, clean backgrounds. You should do well.


----------



## SLB

Not many people come in this bit - you'd get more comments in the dog chat section 

Gorgeous shots!


----------



## we love bsh's

some of the best pet shots iv seen.well done there ace.


----------



## hazyreality

Brilliant photos! I love Mishka :001_wub:


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Three pictures from Finsbury.

Thank you guys for views and comments 

18. Flora:










19. Roxy:










20. Maxwell








​
More:

London dog photographer and spotted! Micro shoots


----------



## Blacklabpictures

I have just figured out about my frames count:










More info here:

100k Anniversary London Dog Photographer | London dog photographer


----------



## LouLatch

Love your pics. Very nice!!


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Thank you 

100000 Frames Anniversary offer is sold, thanks to Maxwell. Yesterday shots:

21.








22.








23.








24.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Special offer for the Valentine`s Day 








More info tomorrow.


----------



## shamykebab

Absolutely stunning photos!


----------



## Blacklabpictures

shamykebab said:


> Absolutely stunning photos!


Thank yoou Shamy.

As I promised yesterday, few info about Valentines Day Photo Shoot with canvas:

I will deliver 5 digital portraits after the photo shoot. Then you will chose one picture for canvas size 24″x16″ and it will cost you only £75

Bookings available starting today until 3pm 13th February. Photo shoots will take place few days before 14th of February, in that case you will receive Valentines Day Canvas, or after Valentines Day you will receive the Valentines Day Photo Shoot Voucher, choice is yours. Call me or text me to confirm all details: 07539926957.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

25.








26.







More pictures:

London dog photographer: Chow Chow | London dog photographer


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Basset Hounds

28








29








30








31







More here:

Tallulah, Isabell and Margot Basset Hounds | London dog photographer


----------



## Blacklabpictures

March is on it`s way so it is a good time to review your photographical skills and get some lessons! 9th, 16th,23rd and 30th of March. Place: Hyde Park, London. Time: 2pm untill dawn  More info:
Camera workshops for beginners in London | London dog photographer


----------



## springerpete

Nice work. Lovely photographs.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Thank you 

32.








33.








34.








35.








36.








37.









The band is called Heart of a dog, so this is why I did it


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Mishka is testing a new furniture in our studio:


----------



## jlynn

beautiful labs! Do you use a specific breeder?


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Thank you, this is only one lab, Mishka and she do modelling when I do my dog photography workshops And she is from Polish breeder but they finished their line 2 years ago.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Italian Greyhound, London 
61.








62.








63.







More pictures here:
Italian Greyhound | London dog photographer


----------



## Blacklabpictures

Hi all 

Just a small reminder of my presence 










More info at:
www.blacklabpictures.co.uk Dog photographer London


----------

